# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Network availability/topology problem

## racer

Opos kserete to AWMN epi tou parontos exei na antimetopisi to provlima tou synexos afksanomenou traffic logo file sharing. Mias kai to thema tou performance me endiaferei genikos exw kathisi na skeftome lyseis gia to pws tha mporouse afto na lythi.

Opos katalavenete, to traffic prokaleite kyrios apo megala transfers pou ginonte metaksi megalwn diadromwn sto dyktio me apotelesma na fortononte ta BB links.

Exw skeftei tis eksis lyseis:
1. Rizikh alagh tou file-sharing system pou xrisimopoiei to AWMN (px xrisimopoiisi e-donkey h alou)
2. Kalyterh enimerosh twn users tou systhmatos gia na kanoune 'eksypna' downloads
3. Alages sto source tou DC++ wste na pragmatopoieite to (2) aftomata

Gia tis lyseis (2) kai (3) exw na proteina ena systhma to opoio tha 'gnwrizei' to path twn paketwn pou tha akolouthisoune ama arxisi ena download kai tha epilegei to kontinotero (ara kai logikos kalytero gia to kalo tou dyktiou). Afto prepei na ginei profanos se syndiasmo me to hostmaster DB pou ftiaxnei o paravoid.

Pio analytika:
Gia to (2) exw skeftei kapoio programa (pou mporei na exei web iface) to opoio tha syndeete stin DB (tou hostmaster) kai tha vriskei ta IP kai ta gateways kai tha ypologizei to path etsi. Enalaktika mporei na graftei programa pou na kanei trace kapoio IP kai (meta apo syndesh sthn DB panta) na enimeronei gia tis perioxes apo tis opoies pernaei to shma. Afto se syndiasmo me 'kraksimo' apo tous opers/admins tou DC++ server tha mporouse na veltiosi to provlima, o X user pou thelei na kateuasi kati tha kanei search kai meta trace ta results kai telos tha to kateuazei apo ton kontinotero tou.

Gia to (3), einai to parapanw systhma mono pou h leitourgia tou search kai evaluate tha ginete aftomata, milaw gia alages sto kwdika tou DC++ pou molis patas ena file gia download na kanei search gia alous users me to idio file kai meta connect sthn DB kai meta na to kateuazei apo kapoion pou einai pio konta.

Fysika eimai prothymos na analavw tin ylopoiisi opoudipote apo ta parapanw.

Perimenw tis apopsis/diorthoseis sas  :: 


PS: Kalo einai o paravoid na katathesi to teliko version ths DB molis mporesei gia na mporesoume kai oi ypolipoi na doulepsoume se alla systhmata.

----------


## DiGi

Sto 10.19.140.1 trexei edonkey server kai san client exw ta movie shares mou apo to dc ... kante oses dokimes thelete

----------


## shock

Εχει κοιτάξει κανένας τα 
http://konspire.sourceforge.net/ και
http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/ μήπως λύνουν κάποια από τα προβλήματα αυτά;

----------


## Renos

Σε ενα παλιοτερο post ειχα διαβαση την ιδεα δημιουργιας FTP mirrors σε κομβους με AP ωστε να μειωθει το traffic.
Η λειτουργια του mirror μπορει να γινεται σε off peak ωρες, οπως στις 5 το πρωι.
Νομιζω πως η ιδεα ειναι αρκετα καλη, ασχετα αν περιοριζει την χρηση των Ρ2Ρ εφαρμογων.

----------


## sotiris

racer ean katalava kala ennoeis tin leitourgia pou exoun oi download manager,pou esi dineis to url,ftp,ip tou arxeiou pou theleis kai auto sou dinei apo kato mia lista apo pou mporeis na pareis auto pou theleis.

ean einai auto,tote einai pragmati poli kalo ean mporei na ginei kati tetoio.

ean pali katalava lathos aplos agnoeiste to post mou i sviste to gia na min einai off topic.

----------


## spirosco

Καλες οι παραπανω λυσεις, αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι το traffic το δημιουργουμε συνηθως εμεις οι ιδιοι.

Βαζω πχ εγω τον download manager μου να μοιρασει σε 3 segments το αρχειο που θελω να κατεβασω απο καποιο ftp ας πουμε και δωστου να χει.
Παραλληλα μπορει να κατεβαζω και απο καπου αλλου....
Ποιος μου λεει εμενα οτι αυτη η -με τη καλη εννοια- "απληστια" δεν θα μεγαλωσει απο τη στιγμη που θα μεγαλωσει και το διαθεσιμο bandwidth???

Θελω να καταληξω στο οτι ειναι και θεμα νοοτροπιας. Οσο και αν βελτιωνεται το bandwidth αν εμεις δεν παταμε λιγο το φρενο τοτε να το χ**ω.

----------


## racer

DiGi,
Den nomizw na kanei diafora enas mono server, egw enousa riziki alagh apo DC++ se kati alo (kai oxi aparetita edonkey, paradeigma htane afto).

shock,
den kserw, thelei meleth  :: 

renos,
ta FTp exoune psiloapotyxei, de kserw giati, malon logo sxetikis dyskolias evreshs tou ti theloume ... isos ena systhma 'ftp search' na voithouse arketa

sotiris, 
peripou, milaw gia peiragma tou DC++ oste na vriskei mono tou enalaktikes topothesies kateuasmatos kai na epilegei tin kalyterh

spirosco,
exeis APOLYTO dikio, omos den mporoume na meiosoume tin aplistia twn anthropwn me programa, mono na veltiosoume to programa gia na eksypiretei perisoterous aplistous  :: 

Pantos mporoume apla na valoume merika kala traffic shaping rules se ola ta AP  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Racer στο edonkey κάθε download client γίνεται δυναμικά και file server. Η έννοια των 'servers' είναι για να βρίσκονται οι clients και να γίνονται αναζητήσεις (στο overnet καταργείται και η αναγκαιότητα ύπαρξης servers).

DiGi μπράβο, αύριο που θα πάω Γεροβουνό θα κάνω μια σύντομη δοκιμή και θα σου πω.

Σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες προτάσεις αν και τις θεωρώ αξιοθαύμαστες και έξυπνες δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δουλέψουν πρακτικά. Εδώ δεν έχει πεισθεί ο κόσμος να πάρει διευθύνσεις, να στήσει routing, να προσέχει γενικά πιο απλά πράγματα, το να βάλουμε ένα νέο πρόγραμμα στο παιχνίδι που όπως όλα τα προγράμματα θα θέλει updates και bug fixes, και θα εξαρτάται από μια database που το μόνο που δείχνει είναι τοπολογικά δεδομένα (απόσταση) και όχι ποιοτικά (π.χ. φορτίο) δε νομίζω ότι αποτελεί λύση με μέλλον.

Το καλύτερο σύστημα είναι το κατανεμημένο, που τουλάχιστον για δημοφιλή αρχεία (π.χ. μια νέα έκδοση του debian reloaded) που με το που εμφανιστεί θα θέλουν να την κατεβάσουν 50-100 άτομα οι οποίοι με το που ξεκινάνε το download γίνονται και servers για τα κομμάτια του αρχείου που έχουν κατεβάσει ήδη. Η κατανομή θα γίνει με τη μέθοδο της φυσικής επιλογής, μια και όσοι έχουν bandwidth (περισσότερο, καλύτερο και άρα που συνήθως αλλά όχι πάντα είναι κοντινότερα) θα δίνουν περισσότερο και όλα καλά [δηλαδή απλά καλύτερα και κοντά στο πραγματικό (και όχι θεωρητικό) βέλτιστο].

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος



Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

> .. isos ena systhma 'ftp search' na voithouse arketa


Και εμεις τι κανουμε εδω δηλαδη? μπρικια κολλαμε?  ::  
Ριξε μια ματια εδω και πες μου την γνωμη σου http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=24735#24687

Ειναι σε βρεφικο σταδιο ακομη, αλλα ειναι τουλαχιστον μια προσπαθεια.  ::

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά γιατί να μην ασχολούνται 1-3 άτομα ανα περιοχή (ανάλογα τους users) με τα αρχεία... υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από να ανεβοκατεβάζουν αρχεία... οπότε πάνω κάτω ξέρουν τι γίνεται... αν τους βοηθήσουν και αυτοί που φέρνουν τα νέα αρχεία... όλα θα είναι τέλεια... κοιτάχτε στο topic για ομάδα διαχείρησης αρχείων...

Είναι πολύ καλό να γράψουμε δικά μας προγράμματα για συγκεκριμένες δουλίτσες....

----------


## racer

Epeita apo entonh meleth tou thematos apo tous racer, Mick_Flemm kai winner kataliksame oti to kalytero tha itane (afto pou hpe o Alexandros ... xexe) na yparxei mia database pou na 'vathmologei' ta links. Gia paradeigma to link tassos-achilee einai poly shmantiko mias kai enonei ta voreia proastia me to AWMN, ean h DB einai se thesi na gnwrizei tin simantikothta alla kai to fortio twn link tote tha einai kai se thesi na epileksi apo pou tha kateuei to arxeio.

Gia to edonkey paidia den kserw, den to exw doulepsi arketa, an krinw apo to ti lete den mou fenete kai toso efficient oso h lyshy ths DB (h opoia den einai aparetito na einai mono mia). Parola afta einai EFKOLH lysh  :: 

Na peisoume ton kosmo den xriazete, apla oi DC servers tha APAITOUNE apo tous users na xrisimopoioune to diko mas DC++ gia na syndeonte, updates tha ginonte opote mporw (protimw na exw ena palio DC++ to opoio kateuazei pio grigora apo to latest version).

To ftp search engine distyxos den mporesa na to dokimasw (exei pesi to link tassos-achilee .. xa!) alla epifylasome, pantos oute afto lynei drastika to provlima, apla voithaei ta ftp na afksisoune tin kinisi tous  :: 

Afto pou leei o Capvar me file managers einai episis mia kalh lysh, alla egw eimai programatisths opote skeftome programatistikes lyseis  :: 

H DB pou skopeuoume na ftiaksoume tha exei stenh synergasia me to nagios gia na gnwrizei tin katastash tou dyktiou, to DC++ tha kanei connect stin DB kai tha epilegei to kalytero shmeio, meta tha ton provalei ston user as poume me alo xroma, etsi o user tha mporei na kateuasi to arxeio apo afton pou tou protinei to DC++ h apo opoion alon thelei (afto gia periptosis corrupted arxeiwn klp, na mporoune na kateuasoune kai apo alou).

Ola afta vevea einai panemorfa stin theoreia alla theloune arketh douleia, kai egw ton mina pou erxete den skopeuw na doulepsw kai poly mias kai apo telh septemvriou ksanapaw UK kai thelw na xarw ligo to telos twn diakopwn mou. Opote arxikos stinoume swsta to nagios kai meta vlepoume  ::

----------


## Capvar

Επειδή κι εγώ ασχολούμε με προγραμματισμό πάρα πολύ καιρό... έχω να προτείνω το εξής.... Μετατροπή ή προγραμματισμός από την αρχή του hub ώστε 1ον να συνεργάζεται και με τα άλλα hubs και 2ο να κρατάει μια βάση δεδομένων με το πόσο δημοφιλές είναι ένα αρχείο... οπότε σε συνδιασμό με την ομάδα διαχείρησης αρχείων η αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος γίνεται πιο εύκολη...
Κατ' επέκταση αν ανακαλυφθεί ότι κάποιο δημοφιλές αρχείο είναι μόνο σε μια μακρινή τοποθεσία τότε "διακόπτει" το κατέβασμά του από το υπόλοιπο AWMN το οποίο θα αγκομαχεί να το αποκτήσει και αφού έτσι εξασφαλίσει κάποιο bandwidth αναλαμβάνει να το μεταφέρει αυτόματα σε κεντρικά προκαθορισμένα σημεία... Τελος πάντων αν κανείς έχει κέφι να αναπτύξουμε ένα τέτοιου είδους λογισμικό ας οργανώσουμε μια ομαδούλα να το ξεκινήσουμε... (περιμένω pm) Πιστεύω ότι είναι η βέλτιστη λύση γιατί κόβεται και ράβεται στα μέτρα του AWMN...

----------


## paravoid

> Epeita apo entonh meleth tou thematos apo tous racer, Mick_Flemm kai winner ...


Αχά, αρχίζουμε να παραλείπουμε και άτομα τώρα ε;  ::

----------


## Alexandros

Χθές που πήγα Γεροβουνό έκανα μια δοκιμή στο eDonkey. Συνδέθηκα κανονικά και άμεσα στον server του DiGi, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να δω με search κανένα αρχείο εκτός από τα δικά μου. Επίσης ο αριθμός των χρηστών φαινόταν να είναι ένας.

DiGi μήπως είχε πέσει ο cilent σου?

Παιδιά ας κάνει κανείς ακόμα δοκιμή, αξίζει τον κόπο.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## racer

Capvar,
De fenete asximi idea, idios an syndiasth me mia omadiki gia sklirous (na dw poios tha tous plirosei ... na ti xriazete sylogos kai koino tameio!).

Alexandros,
Exei pesei to link achille-tassos opote o digi den vlepei AWMN, alla kai na evlepe pali enas user tha htane online (o digi  :: ). PS: Ekana dokimes apo anw liosia shmera, tha katathesw apotelesmata se alo post syntoma, pantos esena den prepei na se vlepei o filos mou :/

----------


## Alexandros

Racer, μίλησα με DiGi, δεν δούλευε ο client του την ώρα των δοκιμών μου τελικά. Αν δούλευε ο αριθμός των χρηστών θα ήταν δυο (αυτός και εγώ  ::  ). Ο δικός μου client δεν είναι online πλέον μια και ήταν στο laptop μου που το πήρα φεύγοντας από Γεροβουνό. Άρα ο αριθμός χρηστών τώρα μάλλον θα είναι 0  ::  .

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## rentis_city

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Epeita apo entonh meleth tou thematos apo tous racer, Mick_Flemm kai winner ...
> 
> 
> Αχά, αρχίζουμε να παραλείπουμε και άτομα τώρα ε;


------------------------------------------------------- ::   :: 

_Edited by Papashark on 20:30 Sunday 24.08.03_

----------


## jabarlee

> ...Μετατροπή ή προγραμματισμός από την αρχή του hub ώστε 1ον να συνεργάζεται και με τα άλλα hubs ...


Η νέα έκδοση του multi-hub-chat υποστηρίζει και multi-hub-dowbnload και κάτι άλλα ψιλά.
Είναι beta προς το παρόν, σύντομα θα κυκλοφορήσει

----------


## DiGi

patchara to edonkey server kai elpizo na mhn trelathei pali sta faults.
Ante na dw clients
* ip 10.19.140.1 kai .241*

Patch version p76
0 users 0 files (0) (0 keyw) (0 wservers / 1 servers) avg=0
Start Time : Tue Aug 26 10:10:39 2003
MaxClients=100
minVersion: 50 maxVersion: 2000
tableSize=2333 public=1 console=true verbose=false thisIP=10.19.140.248:4661
threads=40 2 threads running (limit 4) (38 sleeping, 0 backconn, 0 conn rejected, 0 wu) pid_listen=19688
maxSearchCount=200 maxUDPSearchCount=20
Every 2*10 seconds, timer does a ping to 1/20 of clients (idx 2)
malloc8() stats : 1 4Mo blocs allocated, 3986208 bytes remain in heap. L1_CACHE_SIZE=32
Memory : 14 Mo
Share limit : 1000/client. Hard limit : 4000/client
Anti LowID filter disabled (1).
0 LOWID. Max percentage of LOWIDS 20 %
Anti BOT filter disabled
Anti MLD filter disabled

TCP stats :
0 connects,
0 TCP messages sent
UDP stats :
2 ListServ req

SmartSources: TCP : max=200 nb=6S/55sec 0 hits 0 misses 0 scan 0 reorg
SmartSources: UDP : max=50 nb=4S/90sec 0 hits 0 misses 0 scan 0 reorg
slimit: 1/262144 slots, 3/3 frames (0% rejected)

----------


## Achille

Έρχομαι  :: 
Άντε να δούμε και κανά πιο smart client από το DC.
Έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε γίνει τόσοι πολλοί πλέον, που δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα να κάνεις browse τα αρχεία του άλλου, περισσότερο με searching δουλεύει το σύστημα...
DiGi το ed2k.awmn σου αρέσει να το βάλω στο DNS?
Linking κάνει ο server που έχεις βάλει, και αν ναι, που τον κατέβασες;

----------


## DiGi

> Έρχομαι 
> Άντε να δούμε και κανά πιο smart client από το DC.
> Έτσι και αλλιώς έχουμε γίνει τόσοι πολλοί πλέον, που δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα να κάνεις browse τα αρχεία του άλλου, περισσότερο με searching δουλεύει το σύστημα...
> DiGi το ed2k.awmn σου αρέσει να το βάλω στο DNS?
> Linking κάνει ο server που έχεις βάλει, και αν ναι, που τον κατέβασες;


DNS argotera pou tha doume pws paizei.
Linking den exw psaksei ama kanoun oi server kai pws milane oi clients metaksi tous.
Download ton server apo to http://www.edonkey2000.com (einai compiled gia linux)

ayta ta oliga perisotera to bradi ama prolabw

----------


## jabarlee

Τώρα που προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ, αν και παίρνω ping απο το 10.19.140.1.
Whazzup?

----------


## DiGi

kai epeidi to emule den kanei merikes fores add server ama den exei onoma

ip 10.19.140.1 h 241 name helga.digi.awmn

----------


## DiGi

Meta apo dokimes me tous jabarlee kai shevek (thx kai stous 2) to ed2k mou afhse aristes entiposeis.

1. Transfers para poli konta sto megisto pou mporouse na dwsei to link xwris ta perita overheads tou dc
2. Me ena aplo install ton server sto box tou tassou eide amesws ton server pou ypirxe idi sto diktio
3. katebazontas o jabarlee kai o shevek to ido file apo emena meta ta 20 MB arxise na to dinei o enas ston allo.
4.Ta post pou ekana shmera me exoun afhsei afwno  ::

----------


## Achille

To όριο των 1000-4000 files ανά πελάτη μάλλον είναι μικρό (έχω 7000 περίπου) και το ξεπέρασα, με αποτέλεσμα ο server να με βάλει στη blacklist και να μην μπορώ να συνδεθώ πλέον  ::

----------


## DiGi

e esy to gamises kai pethane  :: 
Nomizo oti einai kaly h epilogh ayth gia na mporei na zisei o server .. mia psifoforia gia to hard limit plz

----------


## Achille

Εγώ έχω λίγα, οι περισσότεροι που έχουν shares στο DC σίγουρα έχουν περισσότερα.
Το impact που έχει στον server είναι σίγουρα τόσο μεγάλο; Ο default dserver πάντως δεν έχει όρια.

Μήπως για λίγους χρήστες (δεν είμαστε άνω των 100 στο AWMN με τίποτα) δεν υπάρχει θέμα με τα πολλά αρχεία? (σκέψου ότι οι μεγάλοι servers έχουν πολλές χιλιάδες χρήστες)

Επίσης για την έκδοση που έχεις βάλει λέει ο τυπάς στο site του πως:



> 2003/07/25 * BUGBUG * The p76 version is buggy, so please wait that I release p77 when all bugs are corrected (this may take 15 days, sorry guys)


Δεν έχει βγάλει όμως πιο καινούργια ακόμα (υπάρχει βέβαια ο server του ed2k, που όμως δεν είναι τόσο παραμετροποιήσιμος και τρώει περισσότερα resources).

----------


## DiGi

> Εγώ έχω λίγα, οι περισσότεροι που έχουν shares στο DC σίγουρα έχουν περισσότερα.
> Το impact που έχει στον server είναι σίγουρα τόσο μεγάλο; Ο default dserver πάντως δεν έχει όρια.
> Επίσης για την έκδοση που έχεις βάλει λέει ο τυπάς στο site του πως:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003/07/25 * BUGBUG * The p76 version is buggy, so please wait that I release p77 when all bugs are corrected (this may take 15 days, sorry guys)
> 
> ...


Dexomaste kathe config  ::  Apla o parapano mou fanike h kaliterh lish kai den kremage kathe 5 mins

----------


## sotiris

bravo paidia sinxaritiria!!

----------


## jabarlee

Να έδειχνε και τα αρχεία κάθε χρήστη...βασικά, να έδειχνε και χρήστες!
Το download ήταν καλό, ειδικά για τον Shevek που κάποια στιγμή τράβαγε και από εμένα και από τον Digi. Μόνο μια επιφύλαξη κατά πόσο αυτό το πρώτο test ήταν ενδεικτικό, καθώς ούτε εγώ, ούτε ο Digi είχαμε άλλο traffic (από τα 2 pc μου δεν κατέβαζε κανείς τίποτα, και ο Digi είχε κλείσει το DC). Θα δοκιμάσουμε βέβαια και άλλες φορές, και ελπίζω αρκετοί χρήστες, ώστε να βγάλουμε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα...

----------


## Alexandros

Μπράβο DiGi και λοιποί!!!

DiGi παρατηρώ ότι από όταν δήλωσες αποχώρηση από το forum, τα posts σου αυξήθηκαν δραματικά. Μακάρι σύντομα να γίνουν τόσα όσα και τα αρχεία του Αχιλλέα  ::  

Jabarlee 'DC--man', περιμένω σοβαρότερο σχολιασμό επί του θέματος, μην κάνεις την πάπια  ::  . Για να γίνει σοβαρό τεστ κλείσε αν τολμάς τον DC Server και το FTP για καμμιά βδομάδα, να δούμε πως θα πάει  ::  .

Για τον αριθμό των αρχείων ανά χρήστη δε νομίζω έτσι λίγοι που είμαστε, όπως προανεφέρθηκε άλλωστε, να υπάρχει θέμα, αλλά πάντως καλό είναι να ξέρουμε ότι το edonkey έχει πλεονεκτήματα για μεγάλα αρχεία που σπάνια είναι πάνω από λίγες εκατοντάδες στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.

Αλέξανδρος

----------

